
Sass encourages its users to protest - johnisgood
https://sass-lang.com/
======
johnisgood
So I got on this site and this welcomed me:

> Black Lives Matter

> Sass stands with the protesters against police violence. We encourage our
> users to get in the streets and join them if you can.

Why?! Why do projects like this that have virtually nothing to do with
politics encourage political activism? I would really love to know. Any
comments are welcome.

Since they are involved in politics so deeply, I refuse to use Sass. Less it
is. Hopefully they are not involved in politics yet, or at least not on this
level.

~~~
yorwba
> Why?! Why do projects like this that have virtually nothing to do with
> politics encourage political activism?

The project itself may not have anything to do with politics, but the people
running the project do. They're using their project as a platform to increase
the visibility of their message. In your case it seems to have backfired, but
other people may be inspired by their respect for the developers behind Sass
to pay more attention to BLM.

It is therefore ironic that you posted this thread, further spreading their
message, despite your apparent disagreement with it.

~~~
johnisgood
I do not mind "spreading their message" though. People can do whatever they
want with it. :) It is all voluntary.

> In your case it seems to have backfired

Well, regardless of my stance on it, it backfired only because I do not like
getting these things mixed up, is all. Politics is way too pervasive.

